# r5u870 issue [solved]

## elbartoqwertyuiop

I am trying to install the r5u870 driver on my Sony VGN-CR320E so the motion eye webcam could work. The instructions are here: http://wiki.mediati.org/p/r5u870

But when I run make && make_install, I get this.

```

VAIO r5u870 # make && make_install

make -C /lib/modules/2.6.29-gentoo-r5/build M=/root/r5u870 V=0 modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r5'

  CC [M]  /root/r5u870/r5u870.o

/root/r5u870/r5u870.c:872:1: warning: "V4L2_CID_PRIVACY" redefined

In file included from include/linux/videodev.h:17,

                 from /root/r5u870/usbcam/usbcam.h:38,

                 from /root/r5u870/r5u870.c:59:

include/linux/videodev2.h:1127:1: warning: this is the location of the previous definition

/root/r5u870/r5u870.c:874:1: warning: "V4L2_CID_LASTP1" redefined

include/linux/videodev2.h:883:1: warning: this is the location of the previous definition

  CC [M]  /root/r5u870/usbcam/usbcam_dev.o

/root/r5u870/usbcam/usbcam_dev.c: In function 'usbcam_register_mod':

/root/r5u870/usbcam/usbcam_dev.c:535: warning: assignment from incompatible pointer type

/root/r5u870/usbcam/usbcam_dev.c: In function 'usbcam_work_ref':

/root/r5u870/usbcam/usbcam_dev.c:779: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

  CC [M]  /root/r5u870/usbcam/usbcam_fops.o

/root/r5u870/usbcam/usbcam_fops.c: In function 'usbcam_v4l_ioctl':

/root/r5u870/usbcam/usbcam_fops.c:1170: warning: passing argument 1 of 'video_usercopy' from incompatible pointer type

/root/r5u870/usbcam/usbcam_fops.c:1170: warning: passing argument 2 of 'video_usercopy' makes integer from pointer without a cast

/root/r5u870/usbcam/usbcam_fops.c:1170: warning: passing argument 4 of 'video_usercopy' makes pointer from integer without a cast

/root/r5u870/usbcam/usbcam_fops.c:1170: error: too many arguments to function 'video_usercopy'

/root/r5u870/usbcam/usbcam_fops.c:1174: warning: passing argument 1 of 'video_ioctl2' from incompatible pointer type

/root/r5u870/usbcam/usbcam_fops.c:1174: warning: passing argument 2 of 'video_ioctl2' makes integer from pointer without a cast

/root/r5u870/usbcam/usbcam_fops.c:1174: error: too many arguments to function 'video_ioctl2'

/root/r5u870/usbcam/usbcam_fops.c:1162: warning: unused variable 'udp'

make[3]: *** [/root/r5u870/usbcam/usbcam_fops.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** [/root/r5u870/usbcam] Error 2

make[1]: *** [_module_/root/r5u870] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r5'

make: *** [all] Error 2

```

Are there any workarounds or other ways for me to install this driver?Last edited by elbartoqwertyuiop on Wed Jul 22, 2009 6:35 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## elbartoqwertyuiop

Update:

I found more recent versions of the driver here:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/176824

But I can't seem to be able to emerge the latest ebuild or even fetch the one offered:

```

VAIO linux # emerge -av r5u870

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] media-video/r5u870-0.10.0  110 kB [1]

Total: 1 package (1 new), Size of downloads: 110 kB

Portage tree and overlays:                         

 [0] /usr/portage                                  

 [1] /usr/local/portage/layman/sunrise             

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] y

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) media-video/r5u870-0.10.0 from sunrise

>>> Downloading 'http://www.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo/distfiles/r5u870-0.10.0.tgz'

--2009-07-21 19:04:36--  http://www.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo/distfiles/r5u870-0.10.0.tgz

Resolving www.gtlib.gatech.edu... 128.61.111.11, 128.61.111.9, 128.61.111.10, ...          

Connecting to www.gtlib.gatech.edu|128.61.111.11|:80... connected.                         

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found                                      

2009-07-21 19:04:37 ERROR 404: Not Found.                                                  

>>> Downloading 'http://ftp.ucsb.edu/pub/mirrors/linux/gentoo/distfiles/r5u870-0.10.0.tgz'

--2009-07-21 19:04:37--  http://ftp.ucsb.edu/pub/mirrors/linux/gentoo/distfiles/r5u870-0.10.0.tgz

Resolving ftp.ucsb.edu... 128.111.24.43                                                          

Connecting to ftp.ucsb.edu|128.111.24.43|:80... connected.                                       

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found                                            

2009-07-21 19:04:38 ERROR 404: Not Found.                                                        

>>> Downloading 'http://gentoo.cites.uiuc.edu/pub/gentoo/distfiles/r5u870-0.10.0.tgz'

--2009-07-21 19:04:38--  http://gentoo.cites.uiuc.edu/pub/gentoo/distfiles/r5u870-0.10.0.tgz

Resolving gentoo.cites.uiuc.edu... 128.174.5.78                                             

Connecting to gentoo.cites.uiuc.edu|128.174.5.78|:80... connected.                          

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found

2009-07-21 19:04:38 ERROR 404: Not Found.

>>> Downloading 'ftp://mirror.netcologne.de/gentoo/distfiles/r5u870-0.10.0.tgz'

--2009-07-21 19:04:38--  ftp://mirror.netcologne.de/gentoo/distfiles/r5u870-0.10.0.tgz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/r5u870-0.10.0.tgz'

Resolving mirror.netcologne.de... 194.8.197.22, 2001:4dd0:1234:1::deb

Connecting to mirror.netcologne.de|194.8.197.22|:21... connected.

Logging in as anonymous ... Logged in!

==> SYST ... done.    ==> PWD ... done.

==> TYPE I ... done.  ==> CWD /gentoo/distfiles ... done.

==> SIZE r5u870-0.10.0.tgz ... done.

==> PASV ... done.    ==> RETR r5u870-0.10.0.tgz ...

No such file `r5u870-0.10.0.tgz'.

>>> Downloading 'http://lsb.blogdns.net/files/r5u870-0.10.0.tgz'

--2009-07-21 19:04:40--  http://lsb.blogdns.net/files/r5u870-0.10.0.tgz

Resolving lsb.blogdns.net... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `lsb.blogdns.net'

!!! Couldn't download 'r5u870-0.10.0.tgz'. Aborting.

 * Fetch failed for 'media-video/r5u870-0.10.0', Log file:

 *  '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/r5u870-0.10.0/temp/build.log'

>>> Failed to emerge media-video/r5u870-0.10.0, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/r5u870-0.10.0/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package media-video/r5u870-0.10.0:

 * Fetch failed for 'media-video/r5u870-0.10.0', Log file:

 *  '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/r5u870-0.10.0/temp/build.log'

```

----------

